# Rating Riders less than 5



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I noticed yesterday that when rating a rider less than 5 - after the trip closes the ap comes back again and asks to rate your last ride.

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this?

First couple of times I thought was a glitch in the system, but only happened on rating less than 5.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I have seen this, yes.


----------



## gronk (Aug 26, 2015)

It did this to me last night and I only rated as 5's all night


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Everytime I cross a county line. Rating matters not.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I noticed yesterday that when rating a rider less than 5 - after the trip closes the ap comes back again and asks to rate your last ride.
> 
> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed this?


I've never seen that. I've given some 3s and 4s and it always acts the same as if I had given a 5, as it should.


----------

